# What MTM oil to use.



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

HERE


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Good info, I have added it to the 02+ Nissan TSB/General Info section


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

OH HOLY SH*T!!! They are both still alive. This forums puts me to sleep now.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *OH HOLY SH*T!!! They are both still alive. This forums puts me to sleep now. *


LOL...!!! 

Yeah, not a lot of action around here anymore...


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Notice I have 64 post now under Nssnman. 
Even though it's slow I still come through to see what's up.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

And counting.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

LOL! me too. So how is the gig going man? Can you send me a consult II?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

alty02 said:


> *LOL! me too. So how is the gig going man? Can you send me a consult II? *


Things are goin good. I'll work on the consult II.


----------

